# Do you all wave at the compitition?



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

If I am out driving the plow truck and I pass another truck with a plow, I do a friendly quick wave no matter if its some common joe or a business.
I have gotten odd looks, frowns, snarled faces, evil eyes, "I hate you" looks and flipped off.
not once that I can remember I got a wave back.

I do not know any ofthese people, I am just saying "Hey, your out in the cold before the crack of dawn working to make a buck, , reather then sitting on your but drawing a check, I proud of you" when I wave. Maybe they think I am being a jerk or something, but when I drive my CJ, I do it with others driving Wranglers or Cj's and get waves back, heck when I had my Wagoneer, I get people waving like crazy if I passed another Wagoneer.

I know motor cycle people do it all the time, I have seen them as well as the police (I drive an ex-police car). So why is it the people in the plow truck are not frendly, is it they are afraid I am taking away from there kitty, there is enuff work in this town for eveyone. Or is it they hate there life and want to be at home drawing a check and have BIG Goberment take care of them?

what is y'all's 2 cents (yes y'all's is not a word, but it looks cool  )


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Why would I wave, the competition isn't my f'in friend.


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

I think you answered your own question to an extent, COMPETITION. 
Bikers aren't really in competition with each other, neither are cops and so on...but almost all plow drivers out there are competition. 
I used to do the same thing you do though. When I started plowing I was so excited to plow I waived to the other drivers and city/DOT trucks and would occasionally get a waive back but not often. 
Actually, the guys I plow with now don't even waive back to me and we plow for the same company, maybe some people just don't pay attention, idk.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

we usually smile and wave a finger at them.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes... small town!!! Everybody waves at me.... I'm looking for one of those wavy suction cup hands for my windshield.:waving:


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

If its a professionally lettered company truck, then chances are I've spoke with them (at least the owner). I'll wave but not all their drivers know me or even my guys personally. Sometimes you get a wave back , sometimes not. Ya never know when you may need some help and in my opinion its good networking. They are all bidding on the same accounts I do. So if its a professional company, whats the big deal? The guys with the POS trucks with a plow hanging off the front don't get a wave.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yup, I'm a waver.... Just too damn friendly I guess... Generally enough work to go around, I'm not threatened by a lil competition...
Matthew


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

I try to wave at those SmithCo pre-madonnas but they never wave back


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I wave to any of the plow trucks. Why not, were all out to make a buck


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

were all doing this to make a living. there is no reason to take waving personally. just wave if they don't oh well. Odds are whoever waves is doing better than the guy who dont just because he has a positive attitude.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i generally only wave to people i know or recognize. but if someone waves to me im not rude i wave back


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Scottscape;1177487 said:


> were all doing this to make a living. there is no reason to take waving personally. just wave if they don't oh well. Odds are whoever waves is doing better than the guy who dont just because he has a positive attitude.


I do not take it personally if they do not wave back, nor do I care if they get mad and flip me off, I just thought it would be something to get others imput on, see if I was the only one doing the waving in the world of plowing


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I am glad that I am not the only one doing it, I guess I may be the only one in this town, but maybe if I wave enuff to the other guys they will wave back so I will just leave them alone!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

there is more then enough plowing to go around and im at capacity so i dont really see other plow drivers as competition per say. its a diffrent story for lawn care we were so congested with lawn companys in my area is disturbing., i usually only wave at people i know, if some random person waves at me ill wave back.


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Never really thought about it, generally most of my travel time it's dark anyway, making it hard, if not impossible to even see the driver. By the time it's daylight, I'm dealing with rush hour traffic and just try to pay attention to the other vehicles around me.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wave after I've driven them off the road.


I always give DOT guys a wave, or a beep if they pull over to let me pass during a storm in the early AM.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

i always wave summer 2 the guy out cutting winter plow trucks get a wave 2 i ride a sport bike so i wave all the time harley guy some wave some dont


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

if someone waves at me or its someone i know ill wave back but i dont go out of my way to wave at every truck that passes


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I will wave back but wont initiate the wave. Around here it seems other plow guys ignore each other pretty much. If I recognize the truck I will wave but otherwise I pay attention to the road and most times don't notice other trucks unless they are being wipes for some reason. 

It seems whenever I look over at another plow truck or driver they look away real fast like they don't even see me. Makes no matter to me and no one is my competition, like one said before there is plenty to go around for everyone, even for the lowballers. 

There is a few I know who if they see me pull in the lot and drive to the window to say howdy. I see a lot of plow trucks go by slow when I am actually plowing tho and I know they are checking out how I plow. I just wish one would stop in once in a while as it gets boring as hell sometimes at night after 10 or more hours.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

They walk up and want a tutorial on both of my truck's blades. I stare at them and ask, "Aren't you the competition?

They just stand there and look stupid while I drive away.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mick76;1177402 said:


> ..... Ya never know when you may need some help and in my opinion its good networking. ....


I realized when I first started in this business i could make allies or enemies. I chose allies. It's good to have guys you can call when you are in trouble. And I never hesitate to help someone who is stuck.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

I guess it all depends on the situation. 

Any guys who have a Jeep like mine I will give a wave. But the big companies who we are in direct competition with I don't give a wave... They are the competition and I want their accounts. 

Since I am not in a company vehicle and I am in my own rig during snow events I can wave at the other Jeep guys around.... I stopped and talked with another Jeep guy the other day who had a Western blade on his and asked him some questions as we were both fueling up at a gas station.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

the plow guys wave and will help another plower here
small towns are great


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*We wave*

It is our policy to wave at our competition. There is more than enough work to go around and you never know when you might need a little help from someone.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't have time to have a grudge on my competition, ya theirs companies I don't like. I also help my competition out such as buying mulch t
from them or salt. I would like to have nice firm bridges when the flood comes.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

I would wave since I am not worried about competition.If you do not like competition,you must not be to confident in your abilities. I am.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I wave if I know them....whether or not they know me. I don't go out of the way though. Some of the competition waves at me with all five fingers (there is a couple that must have lost a few in a accident). I'm always willing to help them out, I keep pretty decent parts inventory for Western shhtuff in the truck so they will sometimes come to me for parts. Now then, some get discount pricing, others get mark-up pricing. That's another story though.

My Boss/Western dealer plows and when he needs a hand I just do it and never bill him because I know he'll jump when I need him to in a pinch. To me that is worth more than sending him a bill. I do bill him for salting/sanding and stacking if he needs it. I need to make some cash.

I guess the easy way of putting it is some people, whether they plow, mow, scape, or collect, need to grow up, swallow some stupid pride and wave like neighbors used to. Its no reason we can't turn this economy around.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

wave if i know the person, otherwise i don't pay much attention to them


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I almost always wave, and most times if they don't wave back I do the one finger wave just to see if they are paying attention lol


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm a waver :waving:

The only guys who run plows that I don't get along with are the city guys. I have a decent relationship with everyone else.


----------



## 01lariat (Feb 29, 2008)

Ones that speak English, that don't stiff me for money, or are constantly nosing around in my business I wave to. Seems only right to be friendly. Just the other day a private fella out of the blue, that I know, helped me out of a predicament while he was doing his commercial accounts. He didn't have to, but he took the time to do so, and I appreciated it. His hired sub was dead to the world drunk from the night before, I guess, and he was in a hurry because of it. Could mean some business in the future? Maybe, but right then and there I was happy just for the pull.


----------



## Danlevan (Oct 23, 2007)

*I wave !*

I think it's just common courtesy to acknowledge other people. We have something in common no big deal to be friendly. Just because folks are in "competition"with each other is not an excuse to be rude. Being polite is part of being professional.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I allways wave at everyone if nothing else but to piss them off. I'm in a small town so everyone knows everyone.


----------



## jands (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, I wave - WTF, here in Lake County (North of Chicago) about half wave back. I do it in the Summer from the landscaping truck and a few times I've bumped into other landscapers while buying parts or supplies and they'll say hello, remembering the wave.
Look, it doesn't hurt. And being an old biker from way back it's just a habit.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Everyone on here should understand that a friendly competitor is much better vs one that cuts your throat! Working together benefits the industry and maintains prices. I have several competitors that we work together with and respect each others properties. Thats the way to go IMO.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Why not?! most of them are running blades and we have loaders, might see some work from them in a big storm, pulled a few out when stuck, you never know when it will happen to you!


----------



## Belleaire Care (Sep 21, 2007)

Yep I wave at the other plow guys here in town. Over the years you recognize each other and it doesn't hurt to wave. We're all trying to make a living..


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

I wave at the compitition. I wave at the city and county trucks. I wave at all pickup trucks, people I know, strangers and anyone that makes eye contact with me.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Cedar Grounds;1178147 said:


> Everyone on here should understand that a friendly competitor is much better vs one that cuts your throat! Working together benefits the industry and maintains prices. I have several competitors that we work together with and respect each others properties. Thats the way to go IMO.


Thumbs UpI have operated with this philosophy for 25 years, this was the first winter that one of them bit me and out bid me on a major account. I still wave at them but mutter under my breath. I'll return the favor....it's on. When that's done we can go back to being "friendly competitors"


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

Like I said on the first page, I'm a waver, but as well, I would stop in a minute to help if I saw a fellow plower stuck, and would like to think that someone would stop and help me if I got myself stuck too....


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

ontario026;1178210 said:


> Like I said on the first page, I'm a waver, but as well, I would stop in a minute to help if I saw a fellow plower stuck, and would like to think that someone would stop and help me if I got myself stuck too....


exactly. i don't understand the guys who say "they are my competition, so i don't wave" get over yourself. i'm not a waver, but if i see someone wave, i will wave back - whether they are in a plow truck or not.

i pulled 2 plowers out during the storm we had last week. one was the "competition" plowing a drive right next to one i was doing, and the other guy was a home owner stuck in his own drive. i haven't gotton stuck in years, but i'd like to think that someone would help me out if i was. unfortunately based on some of the responses here, its clear others don't feel this way.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

ontario026;1178210 said:


> Like I said on the first page, I'm a waver, but as well, I would stop in a minute to help if I saw a fellow plower stuck, and would like to think that someone would stop and help me if I got myself stuck too....


1 of my guys got stuck 2 week ago . waved a plow truck down . he pulled him out .the guy drove off and yelled past on the favor :Thumbs Up


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Brucester1;1178281 said:


> 1 of my guys got stuck 2 week ago . waved a plow truck down . he pulled him out .the guy drove off and yelled past on the favor :Thumbs Up


See! this is why I wave and be friendly, we may need a favor someday!

But these days, if you pulled someone out and scratch there paint, they may sue you for a new truck, but I figger if I helped someone get unstuck and they complain about something, well I could push them back in the ditch just as easy LOL (not htat I would, but you never know!)


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Be friendly,be a man,you can NEVER have enough'' friends'' out there to help you in whatever way during a storm.Competition is good for everyone,don't we all enjoy reasonable prices on plows,salters,and parts because of this????I'd rather compete with my 30+ years of snow removal prowess than with a cheaper price however,but waving? Come on,let's get real,everyone's only trying to make a living.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I'll wave as well, mostly to the ones I know.

As said by others, there is enough work to go around. I've pulled out my share of stuck plow trucks as well have been pulled out a few times my self. You just never know when you'll need help from another plower.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I always wave and always have. I sometimes don't get waves back, but not always. I don't care about the competition, I mean I won't release any numbers to them, but other than that I'll help them out any way I can. Especially if its a newer guy just starting out. 

We were all there, and when I started out I had a lot of local guys in the industry that I would talk to almost daily and we would bounce ideas off each other, I still do. Being friendly with the competition has proven over and over again to be a helpful thing to me in the long run. I've gained a lot of work by becoming friendly with competition, and I've given a lot of work to the competition. 

Also, in emergency situations its proven to be valuable to have local contacts that can back you up. I do the same for anyone, even if we bid against each other on the same lot, I don't care. We will ALL be in that kind of a situation at one point or another. We're all out there battling mother nature together, why should we hate each other?


----------



## blizzardsnow (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm surprised at all of the hateful responses. What good does it do to intentionally act like a jackass to your competition? We are all out there working hard in the cold, and there should be a sense of camaraderie. Not to mention- who are you going to call to help bail you out when you have 3 trucks go down in the same event? I can count on 4 or 5 companies that are my direct competition that I'm friendly with. I know they'd pitch in to help, and I'd be there for them. Just remember next the time you flip off the competition who's slid off the road instead of them stopping to help- next time it might be you. We should try to make a more conscious effort to be professional as an industry.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

I definetly wave to my competitors, and it has paid off in spades. One of my competitors this year had me sand a bunch of his properties when his spreader broke down. I have pulled the competition out when they are stuck and in turn i have had other competitors recommend me when they didn't want/couldn't handle a job. There are also ignorant companies out there, yet if they needed a hand, i would probably help them too, it is just in my nature i guess.


----------



## slave2lawns (Oct 9, 2008)

We plow NJ,NY and in PA and I have never seen any plow guy waive, lol. I do agree though with that we are all out there in the middle of the night working and there's nothing wrong with waiving. It's the same in the wireless industry, a lot of guys won't talk to each other b/c of " their the competition ". We have spoken to other plow guys though at the gas stations, and the price of fuel was our topic .


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

For those of you running (as) subs, do you sign a wave waiver?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

2COR517;1179065 said:


> For those of you running (as) subs, do you sign a wave waiver?


im sure they do with a no comp clause


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

cet;1177481 said:


> I wave to any of the plow trucks. Why not, were all out to make a buck


Right on, just because it is competion doesn't mean that you can't be friendly. :waving:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I wave to other plowers and stop to see if I can help when I see a rig broken down. Why not we all need one another. 

I've had other plow trucks stop and help pull me out of a ditch and had help changing a tire over the years.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm a waver. :waving:

By August though I'm waved out. My butt sits on my pontoon every weekend and day off waving to every cottage owner and visitor we troll by.

Been thinking of fabing a mechanical arm that will pop up and wave to everyone with a push of the button, so my arm can keep up with my 12 oz curls. 

:waving:


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Too funny*



TCLA;1179114 said:


> I'm a waver. :waving:
> 
> By August though I'm waved out. My butt sits on my pontoon every weekend and day off waving to every cottage owner and visitor we troll by.
> 
> ...


That's the funniest thing all day right there. Keep up the waving and enjoy the lake. I spend every weekend waving at the lake too.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I wave at the people I know, we're in a very populated area and it would be next to impossible to know every plower. I do have alot of people giving me the 1 finger wave and I tend to give them it back.


----------



## PerfectEarth (Feb 18, 2010)

blizzardsnow;1178432 said:


> I'm surprised at all of the hateful responses. What good does it do to intentionally act like a jackass to your competition? We are all out there working hard in the cold, and there should be a sense of camaraderie. Not to mention- who are you going to call to help bail you out when you have 3 trucks go down in the same event? I can count on 4 or 5 companies that are my direct competition that I'm friendly with. I know they'd pitch in to help, and I'd be there for them. Just remember next the time you flip off the competition who's slid off the road instead of them stopping to help- next time it might be you. We should try to make a more conscious effort to be professional as an industry.


Exactly. This is the correct answer.

The not waving because "They are your competition" answer is  ....sounds incredibly childish. How much work can some of you guys handle anyways?? You act like you can cover every square ft of pavement in your town. There's plenty for everyone.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

TCLA;1179114 said:


> I'm a waver. :waving:
> 
> By August though I'm waved out. My butt sits on my pontoon every weekend and day off waving to every cottage owner and visitor we troll by.
> 
> ...


You need to learn the beauty pageant wave. Just hold your arm up and twist your hand. 80-100 degrees of rotation is sufficient.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Usually a head nod or half wave/peace. Funny how everyone out there is grumpy.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1179407 said:


> Usually a head nod or half wave/peace. Funny how everyone out there is grumpy.


I waved at you a couple of weeks ago and you didn't wave back.....


----------



## turboplow3 (Nov 23, 2010)

i wave at other plow truck drives. DOT always waves back and older guys tend to wave as well. I am a younger guy and notice other younger guys dont wave back. they just stare at you. it okay i dont expect anyone to wave back.

when I ride my motorcycle other hog guys wave, everyone waves when i boat, and on the rural roads anyone who drives a truck waves at each other. 

just not competition plow trucks in town


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Epic Lawn Care;1179450 said:


> I waved at you a couple of weeks ago and you didn't wave back.....


Oh, must have been busy on the phone, eating, texting, or just not paying attention.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1179461 said:


> Oh, must have been busy on the phone, eating, texting, or just not paying attention.


LOL, maybe... :laughing:


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I know I could trust a few companies to help me out. There are some that I just know they would rather grin and take the accounts and make up other excuses as to why they are so better at a lower price. All that I can say is you have my number when it goes south.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I mean mug them !! that or laugh at them an shack my head!! espcially the ones that have brand new trucks an brand new blades. I know I know so of us can afford new stuff like that . but my point is there's to many clowns that are bying new stuff an low balling the work just to pay for that **** that or the ones that have the strobes running while they are driving down the road like thats going to make traffic move out of there way so they can get by.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

I wave at everyone. I don't see a problem with being friendly, you never know when you need a hand.

I had another landscaper help me out at the dump a few weeks ago when the battery in my dump trailer was dead, he has the same trailer and carries a spare battery and offered to let me hook it up to my trailer. I was honestly really surprised when he did that, you don't find too many people willing to help anymore. I hope one day I can return the favor for him



TPC Services;1179581 said:


> I mean mug them !! that or laugh at them an shack my head!! *espcially the ones that have brand new trucks an brand new blades*. I know I know so of us can afford new stuff like that . but my point is there's to many clowns that are bying new stuff an low balling the work just to pay for that **** that or the ones that have the strobes running while they are driving down the road like thats going to make traffic move out of there way so they can get by.


Haha coming from a guy with a 2008 truck?

Not all "clowns" with nice trucks are low ballers. Some of them actually work their asses of to be able to drive what they drive and take pride in them.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

pitrack;1180175 said:


> I wave at everyone. I don't see a problem with being friendly, you never know when you need a hand.
> 
> I had another landscaper help me out at the dump a few weeks ago when the battery in my dump trailer was dead, he has the same trailer and carries a spare battery and offered to let me hook it up to my trailer. I was honestly really surprised when he did that, you don't find too many people willing to help anymore. I hope one day I can return the favor for him
> 
> ...


Nope Not all you are correct!! an yes I have a 08' it was bought in the middle of 07' and I bought it becasue I can afford it!! your point is what here!! really let me know!! because my dump trucks, skid loaders and plows are far from new!!! I know this becasue I got a **** load of calls from these clowns this year ( Phone call went something like this) HI I'am such an such I just bought a new plow an truck this year thought I would get into plowing snow this will be my first year!! I've tried to land some commercial work but I did'nt find enough an a friend told me you maybe looking. (MY response !! )sorry I do not have time to train you on how to plow. maybe you should take on some drive ways or work as a driver for another company before trying to do this straight out of the box with no past experiance!!! REALLY!!


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

TPC Services;1180429 said:


> Nope Not all you are correct!! an yes I have a 08' it was bought in the middle of 07' and I bought it becasue I can afford it!! your point is what here!! really let me know!! because my dump trucks, skid loaders and plows are far from new!!! I know this becasue I got a **** load of calls from these clowns this year ( Phone call went something like this) HI I'am such an such I just bought a new plow an truck this year thought I would get into plowing snow this will be my first year!! I've tried to land some commercial work but I did'nt find enough an a friend told me you maybe looking. (MY response !! )sorry I do not have time to train you on how to plow. maybe you should take on some drive ways or work as a driver for another company before trying to do this straight out of the box with no past experiance!!! REALLY!!


My point is what I said in my previous post.

Not everyone with a nice truck (i.e. YOU) is a low baller. But you seem to feel that way because you had a couple people with new trucks call you looking for work, now everyone with a nice truck is a low baller. And like I said, they are not ALL low balling "clowns" some people work hard for their trucks, like me and you.


----------



## mustang pusher (Dec 20, 2010)

I wave. Wouldn't you want to see a friendly face in the middle of the night? Usually get a wave back.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

mustang pusher;1180526 said:


> I wave. Wouldn't you want to see a friendly face in the middle of the night? Usually get a wave back.


:waving::waving::waving::Thumbs Up


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I wave to just about everyone. The ones in my small town almost always wave back. In other towns though, many do now. I just wave when i see a plow truck or mowing company in the summer because I know they are looking at me also. Hell most of the time I wave to my competition and give my friends the bird!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Cedar Grounds;1178147 said:


> Everyone on here should understand that a friendly competitor is much better vs one that cuts your throat! Working together benefits the industry and maintains prices. I have several competitors that we work together with and respect each others properties. Thats the way to go IMO.


This is my viewpoint on the situation. Heck, one guy in my town helped me get up and running. He has work out the wazoo. Still it was nice of him. And another one lets me buy salt from him as often as I need it, and load it up myself. He trusts me. I appreciate that too. He also has a lot of work.


----------



## thartz (Dec 28, 2002)

Why wouldn't someone wave ? Who understands what you go through better than someone who does the work you do ? Most all snow dogs here help each other . Nice to see a truck pull up at 3am to the gas pumps and know it's someone you waved to ; you never know when you may be able to help each other .


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I wave to everyone, then again I am sure thats no surprise to anyone. :waving:


----------



## Bigscoops (Jan 18, 2011)

fargosnowpro;1177413 said:


> I try to wave at those SmithCo pre-madonnas but they never wave back


saying that just makes people think you are a wank 
and also not sure about the "pre" madonna thing but im guessing you were going for prima donna which means first lady in italian.

stop eating those kevin


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

why not wave! plow, wave, plow, wave this goes on for about 12 hours or so and then on the way home maybe pull someone out of a ditch! I wish more people would just give a helping hand!


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

i wave when i can, unless they're doing something stupid--and that goes across the board, DOT & Commercial guys alike.

yea they're the competition, but the day goes a whole lot better when everyone's friendly. 

During the warm seasons I run a landscaping company, I see the competition everytime I go to one of the suppliers. Everyone is friendly, there's no reason to be mean--it just creates ill will for no reason.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

If I waved at everyone with a plow I'd never have any hands on the wheel, haha, My closest competition I always wave to, some people understand the business. I've got a guy that I'll out-bid one year, and he beats me the next and back and forth. Super nice guy, he knows the business and I've learned alot by competing with him. He always gets the wave


----------



## bub3020 (Feb 25, 2009)

wave? hell no here in mass. we run em off the road


----------



## combiking (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah why not, im in a small town we all know each other, but even when ive been in other town every one waves.


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

I wave to a few and then there is a few that I just flip them the bird as we pass, aint that right Dan?


----------



## PerfectEarth (Feb 18, 2010)

TPC seems like the guy who would just drive by you and laugh (with maybe a middle finger out) if you were stuck in a ditch and needed a quick pull.


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

I always wave. you never know when you might end up needing a little help getting out of a ditch one day.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

I wave if i am paying enough attention to see them. If i notice they wave i wave back, i am always in the loader too so i am always getting the nice **** you wave from everybody without a plow because i am going so slow and making them late. so i don't pay much attention anymore.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I am a waver addict! :waving: LOL. Only guys who always wave back is Steve from Fargosnow and my other plowing buddy and his kids. There's a bunch of plow guys don't wave back and/or give me evil looks all the time when they drive past me.


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

I wave because they maybe the one who atleast stops and asks if u need anything if u break down


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Wave hell we eat breakfast together. If one has an emergency one of the other guys in town will cove for them. We all get along for the most part. New plowers usually last 2 to 3 years before giving up because they don't understand it takes team work to last.


----------



## AllOutLandscape (Oct 30, 2007)

alot of my buddies plow, pretty much all seperate companies, but when we reconize eachother meeting on the road we give the strobe wave. quick blip of the roof strobe says everything needed to say


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

When I'm with my uncle plowing roads in his Ford L9000 everybody waves to us and we wave back. When I'm in the Tundra I wave to other trucks with plows and most people wace back. I'm from a small town so everybody knows everybody.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I waved to the competition today, this guy does a better job than me he's always there first, scrapes everything clean and looks real professional. I hope he charges more, and I hope I don't see him again until next year, I hope were done now with the snow.


----------

